# الشركات الطبية في الامارات



## belal-alsharaa (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة منكم انا معي بكالوريوس بالهندسة الطبية اذا بتعرفو شركات بالامارات ياريت تعطوني عناوين ومواقع الشركات وبكون شاكركم


----------



## totti_2020 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي العزيز belal-alsharaa
هناك قائمة من الشركات الكبرى في الامارت تعمل بمجال التجهيزات الطبية
فعلى سبيل المثال :
Al-Hayat Pharmaceutical
City Pharmacy
Modern Pharmacy
Gulf Drug
Al-mazroee

أما بالنسبة للعناوين وارقام الهواتف , يمكنك الاستعانة بدليل الصفحات الصفراء

وبالتوفيق


----------



## belal-alsharaa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جاد يا باش مهندس totti و جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.M_Eliwat (6 مايو 2010)

*ممكن الايميلات ازا سمحتم الله يوفقكم
*


----------



## saqerqazal (28 فبراير 2011)

ارجو منكم اذا تكرمتم ان تدرجوا ايميلات الشركات الطبية في الامارات العربية المتحدة و لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------

